# appliques, where to fabric



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking to do custom appliques but don't know where to get interesting fabrics from that have various prints. Does anyone know where to buy bolts of fabric that allow you to cut them up for applique usage?

Thanks


----------

